# Changing the font size for FurAffinity browsing.



## Frederik (Aug 17, 2014)

For a while I've just been using the Ctrl + scroll wheel trick to zoom and more easily see the text, but I've been starting to realize this warps the image sometimes.  It can create an aliasing effect when I don't view the picture at a perfect 1-to-1 ratio. So instead of scroll-wheeling, is there a way to make the font bigger?  My pixel density isn't that tight, just a normal 1920 x 1080, but it's enough that 8-font is too small for me.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DUVMik (Aug 17, 2014)

What browser are you using? That might be add on or built in function that allows you to change the CSS. I know Firefox has one.


----------



## Frederik (Aug 17, 2014)

It is indeed Firefox.  But I think the distortion occurs in Chrome as well.  It's subtle, but really the best picture comes when I leave the zoom at the default.  But then the text is too small... it's a nitpick, but I'd like to fix it if I can.


----------



## DUVMik (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, I use the add-on Stylish on a bunch of sites to make them more pleasing to the eye.(YouTube without the annoying white background, ahh...) If you choose to install it, these lines should changed the text size.

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("furaffinity.net") {
    TABLE, TR, TD, TH{
        font-family: Verdana, sans-serif;
        font-size: 7.5pt;
    }
}
```
Just changed the "7.5pt" to whatever size you like. Just be aware that it can mess up the formatting.

There also appears to be a way to disable the "blurring" effect
http://www.reddit.com/r/PixelArt/comments/1a0ok2/i_often_zoom_into_other_peoples_works_in_the/
I don't know if it works, I haven't tested it.


----------



## Frederik (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank, I'll try it.


----------



## FoxWolfie (Aug 19, 2014)

In my browser, Firefox, text zooming and graphic zooming can easily be separated.  I go to the "View" menu in Firefox, and click on "Zoom".  In that menu, there is an option for "Zoom Text Only". Put a checkmark on that option, and Firefox will never zoom images. It will only zoom the text.  Once you zoom to the desired text size, it will remember for that site, and all of your images will remain at 100 percent.  This feature has been built into Firefox since the beginning.  No add-ons or special scripts are needed.


----------



## Frederik (Aug 19, 2014)

@ FoxWolf
Hmmm, I'm running Firefox 31.0 and I can't seem to find the "view" menu.  In my options I have 8 sections, General, Tabs, Content, Applications, Privacy, Security, Sync, and Advanced.  Where might the view menu be?  

Interestingly I was able to find a "Set minimum font" option, but even after setting it to 10, it still shows fonts of 8.


----------



## FoxWolfie (Aug 20, 2014)

It's in my main menu that has File, Edit, View, History, Bookmarks, Tools, Help.  The section you mention are under Tools, then Options for me.

If your main menu isn't showing, you can achieve the same thing by typing  *about:config*  into your address bar.  Then search for  *browser.zoom.full*  then double-click on that to toggle it to  *false*.  After that, pressing ctrl-, ctrl+, or ctrl0 will only zoom the text and not everything else.  If you don't like the change, just go back and toggle the  *browser.zoom.full*  line back to  *true*.

While you are on the  *about:config*   screen, you might want to check that  *browser.zoom.siteSpecific*  is set to  *true*.  That way, it will remember your Zoom levels per site.

I have very low vision, and setting my zoom to only affect text solves most of my problems. I get the larger size I need, without having to deal with blurred images, and it remembers each time what each site is set to.  The only problem is that sometimes the larger text I need is badly displayed or clipped because of bad CSS on some sites.  Some site makers assume that all viewers have perfect vision, and simply don't test how their pages appear at larger sizes.


----------

